# Cabin At Wilson Resort



## Bushcraftonfire

A watercolor of a cabin owned by my friend John Newton. John was kind enough to visit earlier this week.. This is my gift to him.










D


----------



## TerryCurley

This is beautiful David. I'm sure he will love it. The lattice wood is wonderful and I love the stone work on the house. Great picture.


----------



## Bushcraftonfire

Thanks so much Terry.. I worked hard on the stones.. it's almost identical to the original.. was very hard to get the colors to blend right.. LOL (I'm such a novice still)


----------



## leighann

That stone work is gorgeous David


----------



## just

Looks great.


----------



## Susan Mulno

Very nice!


----------



## FanKi

I 1st thougth it was a photo taken by your camera David >.<

Really cool, it looks great!


----------



## Bushcraftonfire

Thank you all .... appreciate the kind words


----------



## ErnstG

Class - very interesting textures and cladding the wall!

Ernst


----------



## Erilia

I commented on this on your deviantart page, and like I said it's a really nice work, I love the colors for the cabin, and the contrast its colors give with all that green on the left, good job D.


----------



## Oregon Artist

Nice! Like the stones on the cabin


----------



## Bobby Boy

A really nice painting David, I bet your friend was over the moon. Love how you have done the stonework. 👍


----------



## Bushcraftonfire

Thank you Oregon and Bobby.. appreciate it!


----------

